# Almost a yr already



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't believe it but September 27th will mark 1 year since my beloved boy Smokey passed away in my arms. It feels like it went so so quick but really slow at the same time. I miss him so much but I can admit that I am doing better I can think of him without having a panic attack, but knowing the year mark is almost here is kind of freaking me out. I want to do something special for him to honor the year mark, so I created an event on FB to honor him on the 27th. Please check out the event and join in. You don't have to be on FB to do it just mark it on a calander so you dont forget. This event is to do something in honor of Smokey no matter how big or small anything would be perfect to honor him by. Thank you all. Here's the link to the event: https://www.facebook.com/events/243004039242816/

Fly Fee my sweet boy.


----------

